# Hip roof shingle replacement



## KP1972 (Mar 31, 2007)

Some idiot roofers decided to put our shingles on with staples instead of nails, so now when a good stiff wind blows and we get a lot of those here in Texas, I have shingles that come loose.
We had heavy rains and gusty winds last night.  This morning I noticed a group of 4 shingles (stuck together) have come loose on the hip of the gable over our garage...you know like an upside down "V" .  They are in center of the course of shingles.  Do I have to replace them as single pieces or can I put the entire strip of four back on.   How can I fix this and it not look a mess AND be secure for next time??
HELP!!


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

To attach them securely you will have to put them back one at a time.


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 5, 2007)

These shingles sound like caps.  They are made to go over the hip on a roof.  They should be facing south i.e. starting from the south working north, so that when a gust of wind comes it cannot get underneath the shingle and lift it up.  If your roof wasn't installed like this don't panick.  You can run a small bead of roofing adhesive (tar), either clear or black underneath the end shingle.  This will help it to seal and prevent the problem from happening again.


----------



## GootteheF (Jan 7, 2009)

There are 5 houses in five different colors
In each house lives a different nationality.
These 5 owners drink a certain beverage, smoke a certain brand of cigar and keep a certain pet.
No owners have the same pet, smoke the same brand of cigar, or drink the same beverage.

The CLUES:

The Brit lives in the Red house.
The Swede keeps dogs as pets.
The Dane Drinks tea.
The Green House is on the left of the White House.
The Green House's owner drinks coffee.
The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds.
The owner of the yellow house smokes Dunhill.
The man in the center house drinks milk.
The Norwegian lives in the first house.
The man who smokes Blends lives next to the one who keeps cats
The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill.
The man who smokes Blue Master drinks beer.
The German smokes Prince.
The Norwegian lives next to the Blue House.
The man who smokes Blends has a neighbor who drinks water.
The QUESTION:

Who owns the fish?


----------



## bigcountry (Feb 19, 2009)

Easy, the German owns the fish...Am I right?


----------

